# From P938 to Sig 1911 Ultra ,,,anyone?



## drafter (Mar 30, 2014)

Has anyone made the move from carrying a P938 to a Sig 1911 Ultra? It's a little bigger for sure, but not alot, right? So, how much harder is it to hide and any less comfortable with the right holster? Or, if you don't like it, want to sell it to me? lol
Thanks


----------



## TrojanX4 (Apr 19, 2014)

The 1911 is a great carry option with 7 rounds of .45 ACP vs 7 Rounds of 9mm. I think the P938 is much easier to conceal though. The issues I have with the 1911 Ultra vs. the P938 is the 1911 grip angle seems to be more likely to print making it more difficult to conceal and also the grip tends to stick into my side making it less comfortable to carry. But I think that is worth the sacrifice to have the greater fire power. It might be easiest to carry at the 6 O'clock position.


----------



## drafter (Mar 30, 2014)

Reason I asked, I had traded away my Sig P938 Sports13 and was looking to either buy another 1 since I missed it, or just go up to the 1911 Sig Ultra. Well today I got a great buy on another P938 Sports13 after 3 months of searching so I bought it. I will still get a Sig 1911 Ultra as soon as I find a great price on 1 and now I don't have to be in a hurry and pay too much. There are LOTS of deals to be had on mint condition used guns out there if you're patient.


----------



## sigmeister (Oct 12, 2012)

I recently traded my Sig P938 for a Sig 1911 Ultra Compact and a FREE Sig 1911 .22 Great deal that I could not pass up. Loved my P938 but buy a compact .45 and get a .22 free why not. The Sig 1911 Ultra Compact is obviously heavier than the P938 and a little harder to conceal but not so much that I don't carry it every day. Planning on adding a CT laser sight which will make it a perfect carry gun. BTW the Sig 1911 Ultra shoots everything I feed it with no FTF's or FTE's.


----------

